

Ask HN: What tech do you want to learn? - pcharles

What one tech skill or tool would you want to learn if you had a choice?
======
daneel
I'd love to learn the core concepts of artificial intelligence (cliché, I
know) but I have a lot of math to brush up on.

------
rpietro
Likely an outlier, but for me it would be data science applied to synthetic
biology

~~~
pcharles
Are you talking about analytics? Like with big data?

